
In leaked video, Google co-founder said Trump's Election was “Deeply Offensive” - samspenc
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/google-cofounder-called-trumps-election-deeply-offensive-in-leaked-video/
======
danarmak
This is a post about a post. Here's the discussion of the Breitbart source
post with many more comments and upvotes:
[https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2018/09/12/leaked-video-
googl...](https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2018/09/12/leaked-video-google-
leaderships-dismayed-reaction-to-trump-election/)

